# [SOLVED] Samsung B2030 wall mount



## NHarmonia (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi, I have a 20" Samsung Sync Master B2030, which I want to mount on my wall due to lack of space. When I see Samsung's site, it says that my monitor supports 75x75 VESA standard wall mounts. However, when I go to the local Samsung Service Center, they say that as the four holes on the back of the monitor don't have threads(for screws), installing a wall mount is not possible. Can anyone help me, and say if installing a wall mount is possible?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Samsung B2030 wall mount*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Do you already have the TV? If so just look on the back to see if there are the threads or not.

If you look on the back picture of the TV on that website I do see four holes that seem to me to be threads for hang the TV.

I would go to the Samsung store and ask to open one up to see the back of the TV to be 100% sure or not.


----------



## NHarmonia (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Samsung B2030 wall mount*

Yes, I have the monitor, and see that there are no theads.
However, I am rather confused with the samsung site. It states that it is compatible with wall mounts.

And, Thanks for the Welcome!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Samsung B2030 wall mount*

Since there are no threads then you won't be able to hang the monitor. Samsung may have updated the monitor on the website to a newr version or they miss labeled.


----------



## NHarmonia (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Samsung B2030 wall mount*

I bought the monitor last year, and I am pretty sure that I saw the same thing on their site last year. But, it can be a mislabel, as you say.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The pics I see of the Samsung Sync Master B2030 shows 4 mounting holes.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The mounting holes could be filled with plugs are they or hidden behind a cover plate. I've had monitors with both. Visually inspect the monitor or check the User Manual.


EDIT: grammar


----------



## NHarmonia (Jun 16, 2012)

Nope, no plugs or anything similar.


----------

